

How to migrate user data and preserve old links with Nginx - freshlog
http://alvinlai.com/2010/06/05/how-to-migrate-user-data-and-preserve-old-links-with-nginx/

======
streety
Where are you hosting the content now?

~~~
freshlog
Dreamhost

~~~
streety
Thanks for the reply.

One of the complaints with shared hosting providers is they over-promise on
the bandwidth and then 'encourage' you to upgrade if you get anywhere near it.
I've no experience with dreamhost but is this a concern for you? Do you have
any plans in place to deal with this possibility?

~~~
freshlog
Good thoughts.

Yes, that happens often with shared hosts.

However, the screenshots I'm hosting don't really get much traffic so it's
fine at the moment, unless of course something gets slashdotted then it's a
different story :)

Since the screenshot hosting provided is complementary, I don't think it's
possible to provide a SLA similar to that of paid hosting in the long run.

Unless of course if customers start telling me that they'd want reliable image
hosting, then I'd offer to host their screenshots on a more reliable host
(which also means higher costs) like Amazon S3.

An uptime monitoring tool like pingdom can help to alert you if the site's
down and so far my dreamhost account happens to be hosted on a pretty reliable
server (YMMV on different servers)

I recently launched another project called Storyteller:

<http://storyteller.freshlog.com>

that I've gotten pretty good feedback from fellow HN readers:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1347513>

The nature of multiple screenshot hosting is slightly different for
Storyteller, since I'm targeting folks who want to create multiple screenshot
guides easily for online faqs, guides, documentation (another pain point of
mine, Freshlog is more for one off communication) that requires more reliable
hosting.

Hence the images are hosted on S3 and I intend to bill monthly for that.

Hope that helps =)

